# Personal Launch Monitors - Doppler Radar



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

It seems its starting to happen....

I made a post about a year ago about the fact that whoever could make the doppler radar type systems cheap enough for personal launch monitors would be onto a great thing and be able to exploit the extreme golfers lust for knowledge.

The Swing Caddy SC100 is a doppler radar system for around $300, it offers:
http://voicecaddie.com/2013/product_sc100_01.php
 â€¢ Carry Distance
                                 â€¢ Swing Speed
                                 â€¢ Ball Speed
                                 â€¢ Smash Factor

So no launch angle or spin rate... for the money its good but for me there simply has to be launch and spin to believe the carry distance.

Now the Ernest Sports ES14.... This thing really does look good!! There is no enough info just yet but it looks a lot better than the ES12!!!:
http://www.ernestsports.com/es14/

Ball Speed
Spin Rate
Smash Factor
Club Speed
Distance 


At around $450... I am very keen to see how this looks going forwards.


Any thoughts? Something you would like?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 26, 2014)

I would like one 

Who is buying one to test it out then?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 26, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vector-Pr...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item4ad28a9407

Very, very tempting


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hobbit said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vector-Pr...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item4ad28a9407

Very, very tempting
		
Click to expand...

did you really have to post that.......... must  not ebay must not ebay.......


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hobbit said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vector-Pr...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item4ad28a9407

Very, very tempting
		
Click to expand...


Hmm I would like a Vector but I understand they take a long time to setup. The newer version is much better as it auto sets up on the ground. 


Birchy... I will buy an ES14 is it does what it says it should. I need to see a little more testing though. It is Dopplar for both the ball and the club head.... at that price point that is good stuff!!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 26, 2014)

ive been after something like this for a while. did um and ah about a vector pro but just want to take an ipad to the range really..

The ES12 looked ok, but it was only distances. I'm interested in the other stuff. So maybe the ES14 could be a goer, but need some review videos. nothing on the website.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Off to the states in September so I might have a look around whilst I am there. Butch Harmon is not going to put his name to anything if it is just a gimmick. (Unless he gets half of the profits of course).


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Off to the states in September so I might have a look around whilst I am there. Butch Harmon is not going to put his name to anything if it is just a gimmick. (Unless he gets half of the profits of course).
		
Click to expand...


Oh I am thinking Butch will do whatever he is paid to do and he is linked to the ES12 there that is a so so device but I feel like the ES14 is a large step up.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

UK Distributor or seller.... 

http://www.golfswingsystems.co.uk/es14-launch-monitor.php


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 26, 2014)

Tempted to get one of these, as I'm looking to put a cage up in the back garden. I worked out that by buying the poles and netting and building the thing myself, my outlay for the kit would pay for itself within 4 months. 

Now if I factored in a launch monitor and a decent mat the whole setup would be paid for in under 9 months.

Found this on youtube

[video=youtube;QxxP2HRCCmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxxP2HRCCmw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 26, 2014)

oh my...i really shouldn't have opened this thread!!


----------



## mab (Mar 26, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Now the Ernest Sports ES14.... This thing really does look good!! There is no enough info just yet but it looks a lot better than the ES12!!!:
http://www.ernestsports.com/es14/

Ball Speed
*Spin Rate*
Smash Factor
Club Speed
Distance 

At around $450... I am very keen to see how this looks going forwards.

Any thoughts? Something you would like?
		
Click to expand...


Guys - be careful with this before you part with your hard earned.

I've followed Ernest Sports progress in recent times and the ES14 looks great, until you dig a little deeper. In short, it *does not* measure spin rate.

Ernest Sports have gathered a vast amount of swing data and, as I understand it, based on the other stats it can measure... it essentially looks up spin rates from that database.

For me, that's not quite what I'm looking for. I'm waiting for the $450 GC2 but I think I'll be waiting for some time...


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

mab said:



			Guys - be careful with this before you part with your hard earned.

I've followed Ernest Sports progress in recent times and the ES14 looks great, until you dig a little deeper. In short, it *does not* measure spin rate.

Ernest Sports have gathered a vast amount of swing data and, as I understand it, based on the other stats it can measure... it essentially looks up spin rates from that database.

For me, that's not quite what I'm looking for. I'm waiting for the $450 GC2 but I think I'll be waiting for some time...
		
Click to expand...


Does it measure launch angle? If it measures Launch, club and ball speed I think I could live with simulated spin.


----------



## mab (Mar 26, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Does it measure launch angle? If it measures Launch, club and ball speed I think I could live with simulated spin.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe it measures launch angle either.

You must tell the machine which club you are using and I understand it measures both clubhead speed and ball speed.  From those three pieces of information (and maybe others), I believe it uses some computer wizardry and the huge database of launch stats to 'calculate' both launch angle and spin rate.

Hence, I believe both launch angle and spin rate are calculated, not measured.


----------



## 3565 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a vector pro with micro lens update, in my little room right now from an ex Pro wanting rid.  I tried my damnedest with Vector to try and get it to run on my laptop but my spec just can't run it. But they did give me the latest software updates which includes the new range set up, where you can have a 300yd range, 150yd to green and then 100yd to green. Anyone interested then PM me. 

But as to launch monitors, I'm waiting on my club fitter who's dealing with iTrainer that attaches below your grip, and he's tested it with a Vector Pro and numbers are very similar and gives loads of data and can be used for putting as well and be blue toothed to ipad. I have heard the price will be between Â£160-200. I'm just waiting on him to get back to me. 

http://www.insight-sports.com/index_topic.php?did=22&didpath=/22


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 26, 2014)

3565 said:



			I have a vector pro with micro lens update, in my little room right now from an ex Pro wanting rid.  I tried my damnedest with Vector to try and get it to run on my laptop but my spec just can't run it. But they did give me the latest software updates which includes the new range set up, where you can have a 300yd range, 150yd to green and then 100yd to green. Anyone interested then PM me. 

But as to launch monitors, I'm waiting on my club fitter who's dealing with iTrainer that attaches below your grip, and he's tested it with a Vector Pro and numbers are very similar and gives loads of data and can be used for putting as well and be blue toothed to ipad. I have heard the price will be between Â£160-200. I'm just waiting on him to get back to me. 

http://www.insight-sports.com/index_topic.php?did=22&didpath=/22

Click to expand...

Interesting...but I'm not sure if I could trust swinging with something attached to the shaft!


----------



## 3565 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			Interesting...but I'm not sure if I could trust swinging with something attached to the shaft!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can understand your reservation, a bit like the Mizuno DNA thing, but through trial and launch monitor I was fitted with lightweight shafts for a set, before the DNA came out and when I tried the DNA it suggested lightweight shafts for me? 

But until like someone said earlier a $450 Gc2 comes along we are, unless your stinking rich, going to have to deal with these attachments or data based result launch monitors like this ES14. It's a bit like buying your first computer, when do you get one as technology is so fast that it's outdated as soon as you buy and bet your a** that next day something better more accurate and cheaper comes along.


----------



## MGL (Mar 26, 2014)

These things are getting better and better all the time. I've just started using a Swingbyte and I really like it - great app and its simplicity is fantastic. Because of where it is attached on the shaft, it is absolutely not a factor in the swing that you can notice. 

The ES14 looks like a big step forward - even if spin and LA are calculated. You need to bear in mind that a GC2 will set you back about Â£12,000 and a Trackman about Â£20,000 so at this price point - providing it is reasonably accurate and simple to use and stores data in the cloud without wires and manual intervention, I think it is great. I will wait for v2.0 though!! Swingbyte 1.0 promised a lot but 2.0 is much much better.

For all of this though, there are an increasing number of people that I speak to who are preferring to hit balls on a range and watch them fly, rather than into a screen and indoors. Case in point - my mate is a scratch golfer, lapsed pro and an ex long drive champion in the USA. Spent a morning last week testing a Callaway driver (5 degree loft!!!) and loved it in the net, loved all the stats from the GC2. Took it out on the course yesterday and hated it - simply couldn't control it. And this is a guy with a repeatable swing and still scored well overall yesterday so it wasn't like his swing was having an off day.

Some people just love their stats though.


----------



## mab (Mar 26, 2014)

MGL said:



			The ES14 looks like a big step forward - even if spin and LA are calculated. You need to bear in mind that a GC2 will set you back about Â£12,000 and a Trackman about Â£20,000 so at this price point - providing it is reasonably accurate and simple to use and stores data in the cloud without wires and manual intervention, I think it is great. I will wait for v2.0 though!! Swingbyte 1.0 promised a lot but 2.0 is much much better.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was probably a little negative in my first post - I certainly didn't mean to be.

I think the product represents real progress.  However, I don't like that the website infers launch and spin measurement - I'd prefer the specs of the product be clear and not open to easy misinterpretation.


----------



## Hunka Turf (Mar 26, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Ball Speed
Spin Rate
Smash Factor
Club Speed
Distance
		
Click to expand...

This looks interesting and is certainly a step forward but are these the most useful pieces of information to handicap golfers? I guess it would help hone your distances but otherwise what is the benefit? Far more useful would be AofA, face and path data. Until the tech can provide those then I'll hold on to my cash me thinks.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Mar 26, 2014)

the itrainer is a skypro rebranded by Ping is it not? or is that something else i'm thinking of?

I love the skypro and would say its the one gadget that has really made a huge difference to my game, but have the stats that it gives me makes me question the need for additional data such as that mentioned above.

I can understand it for fitting purposes, but not really for a normal range session with the clubs one normally uses for a round. i'd be interested to have a look at it, but i think, personally, that the additional data would be pretty superfluous.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 26, 2014)

we need more gadge 

GC2 is 12k huh, right wheres my piggy bank.

I really wish there was a totally impartial review of all the main players (in say the sub Â£200 bracket) side by side. I know Iain Clarke had a swingbyte 2 that he uses for swing path and he said it was an excellent bit of kit.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 26, 2014)

until they make a cheaper 'Trackman' I'll wait


----------



## Sweep (Mar 26, 2014)

I am the sucker that has BOTH the ES12 and the Vector Pro 
Both are great pieces of kit in their own way, but I find I use the ES12 every practice session, whereas I use the Vector not so often because of the set up time.
The ES12 is great because it is ready to go at any time and is spookily accurate. It only measures ball speed and calculates distance though that. In effect it is a really good speed gun, measuring the ball speed even in the space of a 3m cage net and from that and the club info you have imputed (what club you are hitting) it works out how far your shot would have gone. I know it will have its detractors but in practice this is really useful, more than I ever thought, and is a valuable practice aid. Just a caution, if you want accurate figures you need to use real balls at it can only measure the speed of the ball you have hit, and range balls don't go as fast and therefore and far as a real ball. The free app is good too, because it will record shot info and give you a very clear picture of how far you hit each club and highlight gapping issues etc. All very good for the price, only lacking flight shape info, which is what I really use the Vector for.
Thanks for highlighting the ES14. After my experience using the ES12 I will definately be looking at this.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 26, 2014)

My biggest issue with calculating launch angle is that it is looking at the loft of your club... But what about dynamic loft. No one is delivering actual loft at impact.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

I get enough technical data when I have my lessons. I really wouldn't want to get bogged down analysing the majority of my shots at a range session. It would make me too mechanical and I've spent the last four years emptying my head of swing thoughts and playing with more freedom. I'll rely on my pro to interpret the numbers and make the changes I need in the lesson. After that, the quality of the strike and direction is all I want to be interested in


----------



## vkurup (Mar 26, 2014)

Where will you get the electricity to run this?  If everyone turns up on the range with a monitor, will the club allow peeps to plug and play???

edit.. just heard that SSE dropped their prices till 2016.. happy days


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 27, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Where will you get the electricity to run this?  If everyone turns up on the range with a monitor, will the club allow peeps to plug and play???

edit.. just heard that SSE dropped their prices till 2016.. happy days
		
Click to expand...

They run off a battery as well


----------



## simmb (Mar 27, 2014)

I imported a *Yupiteru GST from Japan about a year ago. Not sure of exact cost after import duty but sure it was not much over the Â£120 mark. Does pretty much the same as the ES12, down side is everything is in Japanese and measurements for speed are in metres per second. It has a micro SD card so everything can be exported to spreadsheets and converted to MPH so not a real big issue. With irons its quite scary how accurate it is 95% of the time, woods are way off normally reading longer for most shots. It measures club and ball speed everything else is calculated, without launch measurment you can hit a thin ball and still get some nice results. I found it useful for first few range sessions but then got bit bored of looking at Stats and decided to just play golf instead. Its currently in the cupboard with all my other golf gadgets and several drivers.*


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been having a look at these things for a while and am already a complete sucker for a gadget of any description!!!

Anyway, settled on the Swing Caddie SC100 and have just ordered off eBay ($225) so will report back once I have it in my sweaty mitts!!

The main reason I went for this over the ES12/14 was practicality. In the reviews I had read the main negatives I found were the space required. As the ES12/14 need to be set up adjacent to the ball I'd read that using them in range bays wasn't always possible. Seeing as I will only going to use these in a range I can't afford to have this issue. The SC100 on the other hand sits a metre or so behind the ball so no issues there. 

Will report back!!


----------



## RichardSanderson (Apr 14, 2014)

Which seller did you order your SC100 from? I'm seriously considering buying one.


----------



## mab (Apr 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			we need more gadge 

GC2 is 12k huh, right wheres my piggy bank.

I really wish there was a totally impartial review of all the main players (in say the sub Â£200 bracket) side by side. I know Iain Clarke had a swingbyte 2 that he uses for swing path and he said it was an excellent bit of kit.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW, I believe GC2 (without HMT) is around Â£5k... not Â£12k.


----------



## MGL (Apr 14, 2014)

mab said:



			FWIW, I believe GC2 (without HMT) is around Â£5k... not Â£12k.
		
Click to expand...

Its about Â£7k for the base unit plus the SW for it. The HMT is about another Â£5k. Either way, I think the personal ones are a little more within reach lol!


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 14, 2014)

RichardSanderson said:



			Which seller did you order your SC100 from? I'm seriously considering buying one.
		
Click to expand...

I bought from the seller greatestoutdoors on eBay. Listed at $260, make an offer of $225


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			It seems its starting to happen....

I made a post about a year ago about the fact that whoever could make the doppler radar type systems cheap enough for personal launch monitors would be onto a great thing and be able to exploit the extreme golfers lust for knowledge.

The Swing Caddy SC100 is a doppler radar system for around $300, it offers:
http://voicecaddie.com/2013/product_sc100_01.php
 â€¢ Carry Distance
                                 â€¢ Swing Speed
                                 â€¢ Ball Speed
                                 â€¢ Smash Factor

So no launch angle or spin rate... for the money its good but for me there simply has to be launch and spin to believe the carry distance.

Now the Ernest Sports ES14.... This thing really does look good!! There is no enough info just yet but it looks a lot better than the ES12!!!:
http://www.ernestsports.com/es14/

Ball Speed
Spin Rate
Smash Factor
Club Speed
Distance 


At around $450... I am very keen to see how this looks going forwards.


Any thoughts? Something you would like?
		
Click to expand...

Pointless for most golfers


----------



## Sandy (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I would like one 

Who is buying one to test it out then? 

Click to expand...

Got an ES14 arriving this week. Happy to review once it's had a test drive or three. Got my ES12 up for sale again, eBay buyer never paid. Might test the ES12 and ES14 up against each other.  In fairness the ES12 was a decent piece of kit for what was expected of it.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 14, 2014)

why would anyone want this type of gadget,it gives you a long list of stats that unless you know how they relate to your swing or more importantly how you adjust your swing to get more consistant results,it is ok in the hands of a pro who can take an overall view and correct any faults but to someone in the back garden into a net its a waste of money,same as a net in the garden for that matter i had one used it for a few months then got fed up and went back to the range with my friends bit of banter and a laugh,not just hitting ball after ball on my own.


----------



## MGL (Apr 14, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			why would anyone want this type of gadget,it gives you a long list of stats that unless you know how they relate to your swing or more importantly how you adjust your swing to get more consistant results,it is ok in the hands of a pro who can take an overall view and correct any faults but to someone in the back garden into a net its a waste of money,same as a net in the garden for that matter i had one used it for a few months then got fed up and went back to the range with my friends bit of banter and a laugh,not just hitting ball after ball on my own.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps some people find them useful, just like they might find a net in their back garden useful. Just because you don't/didn't doesn't mean you need to question someones reasons for wanting one.

I don't understand the negativity tbh.


----------



## MGL (Apr 14, 2014)

Sandy said:



			Got an ES14 arriving this week. Happy to review once it's had a test drive or three. Got my ES12 up for sale again, eBay buyer never paid. Might test the ES12 and ES14 up against each other.  In fairness the ES12 was a decent piece of kit for what was expected of it.
		
Click to expand...

Really interested to hear the feedback on this!


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 14, 2014)

The ES14 looks like the best buy, without spin rate and launch angle I don't see how the SC100 can be that accurate. A 6iron striking a ball at a set speed is going to go very different distances with 4000rpm or 6000rpm so how it can it possibly work?


----------



## Sandy (Apr 14, 2014)

ok in justification - when you make a swing change you get absolute proof/evidence of the affect it's having. You can get your numbers absolutely nailed. If you work with a pro and he looks at the data too, you can work out which departments of your game need attention. I might be a bit of a techno-junkie but frankly can't wait to get my hands on it. And yes I have a net in my back garden too and it gets used


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Apr 14, 2014)

For the doubters wouldn't it just be good to help you know how far you hit each club so that when you see that you're xxx yards from the green on course you know that club xxx is the one?

You'd know from the feedback that you usually hit your 6 iron a certain distance rather than the usual is this a 6 or maybe a 5 scenario that occurs frequently on course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2014)

Thing about this gadget and it's proponents is that it would appear to appeal to the golfer for who golf is a game of mechanics over imagination.  Me?  Give me imagination every day.  I might become a better and more consistent golfer if I took a factual, statistical and mechanical approach to playing the game - but I don't think I'd enjoy it quite so much as I do today (most of the time).

Measuring my Launch Angle?  You have got to be joking   Don't even think I know what launch angle is and why I would be interested in finding out.

And I know roughly how far I am likely to hit say a 7i - as in - further than 120yds and less than 170yds.  Everything in between depends on me, how I feel, the hole, risk/reward assessment, the weather, the shot I want to play etc etc.  Actually needing to know pretty precisely how far I'll hit any club is pretty low down the list of things when I am deciding the shot to play.  

Played yesterday in a Bogey comp with a guy who was off 3.7 a few years ago - now 5.  Carried his clubs.  No DMD equipment.  Old 'small headed' drivers/fairway clubs.  He was telling me he preferred to play the game as he found it on the day - using the clubs he was comfortable with to play the shots as he saw them.  His distance measuring was limited to an occasional quick walk to the nearest fairway sprinkler head where yardages to centre of green are marked.  And he got on with it.  Our 3 ball went round in just under 4 hrs - and he was wondering what happened to the 3hr round for a 3 ball bogey!

A man to my heart


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 14, 2014)

MGL said:



			Perhaps some people find them useful, just like they might find a net in their back garden useful. Just because you don't/didn't doesn't mean you need to question someones reasons for wanting one.

I don't understand the negativity tbh.
		
Click to expand...

what is the point of having the latest gizmo if you dont know how to fundamentally change your swing to get the best results and in my opinion it should be used in conjunction with a teaching pro,same as the net what is the point of hitting ball after ball into a net if all you are doing is honing a poor swing,i used the net at the club to warm up before a round because thats all you can do with them.


----------



## Scazza (Apr 14, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			I have been having a look at these things for a while and am already a complete sucker for a gadget of any description!!!

Anyway, settled on the Swing Caddie SC100 and have just ordered off eBay ($225) so will report back once I have it in my sweaty mitts!!

The main reason I went for this over the ES12/14 was practicality. In the reviews I had read the main negatives I found were the space required. As the ES12/14 need to be set up adjacent to the ball I'd read that using them in range bays wasn't always possible. Seeing as I will only going to use these in a range I can't afford to have this issue. The SC100 on the other hand sits a metre or so behind the ball so no issues there. 

Will report back!!
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering if you had to pay the 'Import Charges' quoted when you checked out or whether these were optional?! 

I'd like to make the seller an offer and pay postage but seeing that the Import Charges of $73.65 is putting me off as I'd send him an email asking him to be kind & mark the item as a gift with a value of $35.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 14, 2014)

Scazza said:



			Just wondering if you had to pay the 'Import Charges' quoted when you checked out or whether these were optional?! 

I'd like to make the seller an offer and pay postage but seeing that the Import Charges of $73.65 is putting me off as I'd send him an email asking him to be kind & mark the item as a gift with a value of $35.
		
Click to expand...

As things stand I've only paid postage and cost of item. I assume customs will send me the additional invoice once it gets over here.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			As things stand I've only paid postage and cost of item. I assume customs will send me the additional invoice once it gets over here.
		
Click to expand...

Youll more than likely receive a note in post saying package has arrived and duty needs to be paid upon collection. The "send as gift option" is used quite a bit on eBay. But as goods are quite valuable no sensible seller would do it as they'd not be covered for loss or damages.


----------



## Scazza (Apr 15, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			As things stand I've only paid postage and cost of item. I assume customs will send me the additional invoice once it gets over here.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok. Just been trying to make sense of eBays Global Postage System as it seems to me that they add the import charges at checkout  very confusing!


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 15, 2014)

Scazza said:



			Ah ok. Just been trying to make sense of eBays Global Postage System as it seems to me that they add the import charges at checkout  very confusing!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, just checked my Paypal confirmation and it does say that it was multiple payments i.e. 1 for the item and 1 for the dispatch/customs charges.

It was dispatched yesterday so will just wait and see what happens over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SimonC (Apr 15, 2014)

Someone on another forum has done a fairly in depth review of the ES14 comparing against trackman & GC2, for anyone who is interested the link is below.

http://forum.mygolfspy.com/topic/11024-ernest-sports-es14-personal-review/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2014)

MGL said:



			Perhaps some people find them useful, just like they might find a net in their back garden useful. Just because you don't/didn't doesn't mean you need to question someones reasons for wanting one.

I don't understand the negativity tbh.
		
Click to expand...

@MGL - not negativity from @6inchcup I'd suggest - just an answer to the OP question




			Any thoughts? Something you would like?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MGL (Apr 15, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			@MGL - not negativity from @6inchcup I'd suggest - just an answer to the OP question
		
Click to expand...

Not trying to start an argument but I thought it was - and a subsequent one as well.

You've both stated you can't see the point in them - what can an amateur do with all those stats, etc. 

One of the key benefits I can see in them (I'm thinking of the Swingbyte 2 here) is that you can take the  figures its throws out and view 3d and spin the shot around on a screen, you can see your takeaway, line at the top, whether you decelerate, where your transition is, how forceful that is, etc etc. You could then easily try drills to correct anything and then remeasure and compare. Thats one particular benefit I can see to us normal golfers.

The fact that (with Swingbyte again) you can store sessions over time and do this compare/contrast over a number of sessions I think is really useful.

Believe me, I am not some stat geek who would pore over lots of data - but I do (from a personal point of view) see some practical utility in these devices.

Everyone learns in different ways.


----------



## mab (Apr 15, 2014)

SimonC said:



			Someone on another forum has done a fairly in depth review of the ES14 comparing against trackman & GC2, for anyone who is interested the link is below.

http://forum.mygolfspy.com/topic/11024-ernest-sports-es14-personal-review/

Click to expand...


I'll be reading that this evening - thanks!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2014)

mab said:



			I'll be reading that this evening - thanks!
		
Click to expand...


Good review but with no launch and spin I am out...


----------



## RichardSanderson (Apr 15, 2014)

They have made it look like a more expensive model and that's about it. Calculated spin rates an launch angles are useless.

Gives no more usable information than the SC100 does, then puts what useful there is into an app which is riddled with bugs - great stuff.

SC100 is still on top of my list.


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 15, 2014)

RichardSanderson said:



			They have made it look like a more expensive model and that's about it. Calculated spin rates an launch angles are useless.

Gives no more usable information than the SC100 does, then puts what useful there is into an app which is riddled with bugs - great stuff.

SC100 is still on top of my list.
		
Click to expand...

I think the other consideration is a practical one on the usage front. I was quite keen on the ES14 when I found out about the additional bits that it measures however the biggest negative I kept finding on the reviews was the space it required especially when using driver etc. Apparently it was very difficult to set up in range bags as it needed to be set too far away from the mat. The SC100 measures from behind so no such difficulties.

Now obviously I am only basing this on what I have read so owners of the ES might well come back and say that is rubbish however I wasn't prepared to risk that so the SC100 is winging its way to me now.


----------



## RichardSanderson (Apr 15, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			I was quite keen on the ES14 when I found out about the additional bits that it measures
		
Click to expand...

This is the root of the problem. it doesn't measure the additional bits - it takes an (un)educated guess.

I fear too few people will realise this and think they are buying a full blown launch monitor with all the bells and whistles.

Their marketing strategy on this product is shameful. They need to be clear that it calculates the launch and spin rates.


----------



## mab (Apr 15, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Good review but with no launch and spin I am out...
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping the review would dmonstrate an excellent correlation on *ALL* shots but, alas, the lack of launch and spin measurement means this is not for me either.

Genuine question... if someone managed to release a GC2 equivalent (without HMT, i.e. ball launch only) for around Â£2,500, whilst you would no doubt be tempted do you think you would actually buy?


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2014)

mab said:



			I was hoping the review would dmonstrate an excellent correlation on *ALL* shots but, alas, the lack of launch and spin measurement means this is not for me either.

Genuine question... if someone managed to release a GC2 equivalent (without HMT, i.e. ball launch only) for around Â£2,500, whilst you would no doubt be tempted do you think you would actually buy?
		
Click to expand...



Yep same, that the spin was around 1k out means that they are WAY out of it.


Ye I would buy a GC2 type bit of kit for Â£2500...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2014)

MGL said:



			One of the key benefits I can see in them (I'm thinking of the Swingbyte 2 here) is that you can take the  figures its throws out and view 3d and spin the shot around on a screen, you can see your takeaway, line at the top, whether you decelerate, where your transition is, how forceful that is, etc etc. You could then easily try drills to correct anything and then remeasure and compare. Thats one particular benefit I can see to us normal golfers.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - given that information would completely do my head in. I don't even understand the words wot you've wrote


----------



## mab (Apr 15, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye I would buy a GC2 type bit of kit for Â£2500...
		
Click to expand...

I'm still not sure, but i would most certainly be tempted.  It's a ridiculous extravagance, but I think I'd get a lot of enjoyment from it.  If I had space at home that I could set up as my launch monitor and club building room then I'd definitely do it.

My point is that it'll be a while before we're offered launch and spin measurement in a Â£2,500 package (though Flightscope Xi+ is cheaper than GC2), and the idea of getting it in a Â£200-Â£300 packcage ala ES14 or equivalent is unrealistic at this stage or in the near future IMO.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2014)

mab said:



			I'm still not sure, but i would most certainly be tempted.  It's a ridiculous extravagance, but I think I'd get a lot of enjoyment from it.  If I had space at home that I could set up as my launch monitor and club building room then I'd definitely do it.

My point is that it'll be a while before we're offered launch and spin measurement in a Â£2,500 package (though Flightscope Xi+ is cheaper than GC2), and the idea of getting it in a Â£200-Â£300 packcage ala ES14 or equivalent is unrealistic at this stage or in the near future IMO.
		
Click to expand...



If everyone who plays golf wanted one we could have it next week and cheaper, the trouble is the demand is very small!


----------



## Sybez (Apr 15, 2014)

I've had a Vector Pro, too fiddely and the software is a bit of a pain to get working if you have a *new* laptop, old versions with 32bit XP are what you need but who has one of them anymore.

I now have a ES12 and TBH for the money is not bad at all. You have to hit a solid shot to get a pretty accurate reading, and driver is a bit OTT in distance. However, I have found it great for practicing the short game as there's a skills app on it for under random yardages up to 160yrds so helps groove the distances in well.
ES14 is suppose to have more accurate setup features for club lofts etc, but from what I see setup issues have crept in for user posts I've read.... looks a lumpy thing now too, def won't fit in that golf bag like the ES12 does.

Now this will get a few salivating, I can't believe I only saw one post about it so far...

Flightscope have launched the Xi and Xi+ to come in under the range topper X2C radar. So I emailed this week for price list and it landed today! Here's the gist;

FlightScope Xi Â£1,995.00 
FlightScope Xi+ Â£3,995.00
Flighscope X2C Â£7,995.00
All + VAT + Â£15.00 shipping.

All the specs are on Flightscope's website, and on WRX there's a thread with buyers reviews on the Xi and Xi+ in the Club Techs section....

The Xi+ is wheres its at currently for a consumer level indoor/outdoor LM, but is still steep for most amateurs. To top it off, the software app to run it on is Â£50 on top of the hardware cost  Come on Flightscope surely not... and another thing I saw on their price list "Annual Software upgrades, 2 per year, Â£395.00" OUCH!

I'd love an Xi+ so here's hoping they come down in price over the next few years!


----------



## road2ruin (May 3, 2014)

For those interested I have posted a quick review/first impressions of the Swing Caddie SC100 in the review section.


----------

